

Explicit Data Graph Execution - a new class of ISA - planckscnst
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explicit_Data_Graph_Execution
"EDGE architectures are a new class of ISA's based on a static placement, dynamic issue design. EDGE ... combines the advantages of the VLIW concept of looking for independent data at compile time, with the superscalar RISC concept of executing the instructions when the data for them becomes available."
======
faragon
It's me or are they trying to reparaphrasing, euphemistically, the Out-of-
order execution?

